# letter removal



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

how do you remove the "sentra" and the "xe" from the trunk lid? thanx


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

Dacypher2003 said:


> how do you remove the "sentra" and the "xe" from the trunk lid? thanx



rubbing alcohol and a razor blade be careful to leave your paint.

Jeff


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Use your finger nails, polish, rubbing compound, elbow grease. I never like the idea of putting something sharp on my paint.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nxchef said:


> rubbing alcohol and a razor blade be careful to leave your paint.
> 
> Jeff


razor blade? damn, maybe if they were stuck to glass... 

just use your finger nails and some hot soapy water to get the glue off.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

You can use a heat gun and heat it up and pull it off.Use goof off to take off any remaining adhesive.


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

> rubbing alcohol and a razor blade be careful to leave your paint.


The person who owned my car before me did that, and you can still see all the lettering, albeit faintly.

THe heat/goof off technique sounds like a good idea. Maybe have something less sharp standing by in case you need to pry.


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

I did mine in midafternoon when it was really hot and used a credit card and a bottle of goo gone. I do still have a faint outline but thats just a matter of washing and waxing till its gone.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

dental floss works the best. and no matter what you're gunna use to get it off, you'll have an outline of the letters because it's new paint that's never seen sunlight, dirt, or rain.
it looks so much better when its done, though


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

razor blade is great to take off pinstriping.A razor will not hurt your paint as long as you hold it correctly and paying attention to where you are going.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

holy crap a razor blade is a little extreme just to get some letters off my letters where a type of foam or somthing and the chrome started to look like crap and i used one of those cheap plastic ice scrapers i found in my car and that worked fine with no posibility to damage my paint


----------



## liqidvenom (Jul 18, 2004)

use either fishing line or dental floss and goo-gone. also use lots of water and the end of a plastic card(credit card) to help get it off. the longer u do it the better its gonna come out.


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

when you work at a body shop you dont have dental floss or fishing line around razorblades are fast and efficient. just take your time and youll leave your paint. i dont see what the big deal is.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

where i work, we use a heat gun then spray carb choke cleaner and WIPE OFF RIGHT AWAY


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Use a chainsaw and a sledge hammer.....


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

If you don't have a heatgun, or if you'd just rather use something more mild, a hair dryer works really well also! I just used that and my fingernails.lol


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

nxchef said:


> when you work at a body shop you dont have dental floss or fishing line around razorblades are fast and efficient. just take your time and youll leave your paint. i dont see what the big deal is.




Seeing as I work for a shop, I will have to highly agree with this statement.


Just be very carfull to not touch the paint. Then use a buffer with compound and a wool pad, then use polishing compound with a soft pad. No matter what you will still see letter's from the sun changing the color of the paint, but the water wont bead off of it and make it stand out as much when it rains.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

a razor blade is overkill. i just used a credit card and nothing else, it took it right off with no damage to the paint or even the letters, and then i took the rest of the glue off with goof off, and then waxed it. i took me less than 5 minutes and it did not scratch the paint or leave any differences in the paint where the letters were.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I used a hairdryer and dental floss and used a sawing motion to remove the letters. Easiest way to do it. Then used bug and tar remover to remove the sticky crap. Took like 15 mins.







[/IMG]


----------

